# Fed my puppy the wrong food (formula) by mistake... Should I switch??



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

So I got my puppy Taste of the Wild: Pacific Stream because of all the raves I've read in this forum. I gradually switched from the old food the breeder gave her. Once we'd weaned off the old food I was trying to figure out the proper amount to adjust to and feed my baby (the previous owner fed her a large amount of food at a time and only twice per day for such a small puppy. I decided to increase to three meals per day seeing she's over four months old.). I looked up the feeding guide on the TOTW website and found out that there is a different Pacific Stream formula for puppies. I misundertood that that mine was for all life stages, and they don't import the puppy formula here in Thailand. I looked up the guaranteed analyses for the adult and puppy formulas. There is only a slight difference in percentages:

PUPPY
Crude Protein	27.0%	Minimum
Crude Fat	15.0%	Minimum
Crude Fiber	5.0%	Maximum
Moisture	10.0%	Maximum
Zinc	150 mg/kg	Minimum
Selenium	0.4 mg/kg	Minimum
Vitamin E	175 IU/kg	Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids *	2.4%	Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids *	0.3%	Minimum
DHA (Docosahexaenoic acid) *	0.05%	Minimum
* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.

Calorie Content: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy.

ADULT
Crude Protein	25.0%	Minimum
Crude Fat	15.0%	Minimum
Crude Fiber	3.0%	Maximum
Moisture	10.0%	Maximum
Zinc	150 mg/kg	Minimum
Selenium	0.4 mg/kg	Minimum
Vitamin E	150 IU/kg	Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids *	2.4%	Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids *	0.3%	Minimum
* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.

Do I need to switch to a different holistic, grain-free, all life stages formula?? Is the difference in nutrition a big deal for a toy puppy? If it is not significant I would like to stick to the current food. My puppy loves it so much she gobbles the kibbles whole. I even have to wet the kibbles to make it easier on her stomach coz' she eats without chewing and finishes in less than a minute, and sometimes put the kibbles into the treat ball so that she eats slower. 

I need input from expert owners please!
Thank you!!!

Dawn


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

I am not an expert. IMO It is not significant since both are no different in main ingredient just only puppy formula has little bit more source of protein added. You can give fresh food to compensate if you worry about protein %. I think 25% protein is enough for pup. The most important thing is new food not upset stomach and pup doesn't has loose poo. I don't know about availability of dog food in Thailand but in UAE this is the best available gain-free food I can find that not have very high protein (try another brand 45% protein grain free once and all Mal loose poo). Actually from paper Teste of Wild looks impressive and it could be ok if there is no noticeable issue and pup thrill on it.


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

Another option is to mix this with higher protein, Wetland for examble. Just need to monitor as your pup eat lot so higher protein with higher fat can make pup fat too.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Grain free dog food contains a higher protein level and you might want to consider that since it adds to a weight gain. I had to switch for both of my adult dogs due to that issue since they both started to gain weight which I did not want them to do.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I've always heard that you need to feed an "All Life Stages" or "Puppy" formula for young puppies as they have specific nutritional needs that are different from adult dogs. I have an 8 month old puppy and she has always been on an "All Life Stages" food. That is what I would advise you to do as well, at least for the next few months.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

TOTW pacific stream canine is for all ages 
At least the one Milo's on is. I assume it's the same for all countries.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys!

Thanks for your suggestions. 

I decided to switch my baby to Nature's Variety Instinct Chicken (I'm trying the Prarie Puppy too on the side) because the kibbles are much smaller and my girl has a tendency to gobble her food without chewing. But I do like TOTW otherwise. I think I will switch back once she is full grown and I want to limit her protein intake. Instinct is too high for her size and lifestyle in the long run I think. But for now, I'll stick with this for a while. My baby is by no means small. She's already 4.6lbs at just short of 6 months. But she is a little too bony than I would like. I don't like that I can feel her chest bone and paw bones sticking out... feel like they could break easily. I have to fatten her up a bit. 

Thanks again for your lovely inputs!
Dawn


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

Last weekend I went to another town close by to where I just moved, to buy a raw food for my pup. The store is awesome with healthy/good/organic products often made in USA (we need this right now) Website is Welcome to Creature Comforts in Fallbrook California

Anyway, it's a family owned business and they have been at it for years. 

I asked the son, who is no spring chicken, about puppy food. He says it is marketing's attempt to make us pay a little more and also buy more of a certain product. We, the public, are trained to think our pups need something different so look for it. He said we can use any good food and supplement it need be.

I'm not so sure that giving them a bit less protein hurts either after reading somewhere in these forums that Maltese shouldn't have more than 26% protein in their diets.

I think you are just fine.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

pehirsch said:


> Last weekend I went to another town close by to where I just moved, to buy a raw food for my pup. The store is awesome with healthy/good/organic products often made in USA (we need this right now) Website is Welcome to Creature Comforts in Fallbrook California
> 
> Anyway, it's a family owned business and they have been at it for years.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree that specific life stages food is mainly just marketing - however, you need to go with a food that specifically states that it's suitable for "all life stages" and not "adult" only.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your replies. I've switched back to TOTW Salmon after my baby's BAT results came back high. I've cut down on red meat snacks as well just as a precaution. I'm so frustrated that we don't have many tests needed to diagnose a shunt here in Thailand. I'm praying that I find out something concrete soon. I don't want my baby to be missing good protein that she still needs for growing, and I don't wanna be feeding her, a puppy, SciDi L/D on a maybe shunt either.

Dawn


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it is important that puppies get adequate proteins but if you suspect a liver issue, I would avoid meat if possible. Tofu and beans in general can be great proteins. Lucky also get a bit of frozen yoghurt every night with peanut butter and banana. Others may have different opinions, but I would think something like ginger ice cream (a teaspoon or so) would be a nice treat.


----------

